

Scientist Trained Rats to Trade, and Win, on Wall Street - yangyang
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/rattraders-0000519-v21n12

======
PaulHoule
It doesn't surprise me. Animals seem to do better in reasoning with
uncertainty than humans do. I think the "language instinct" is actually a
derangement of our ability to reason with uncertainty which makes it possible
for us to learn the grammar other people use without an adequate training set.

------
owly
It's very cruel to treat rats like fund managers!

